# Electronic skin tattoo



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

What could possibly go wrong?

http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...ocId=CNG.6e1e2ad90e2d94b12b6258b7e9c5b33d.611


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds positively Orwellian:jol:

That aside, this is a pretty impressive bit of engineering - has all kinds of possibilities for misuse and invasion of privacy, but impressive none the less.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

cool


----------



## Ulfilas (Nov 1, 2012)

Mark of the beast? On the forehead and the wrist...


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Ulfilas said:


> Mark of the beast? On the forehead and the wrist...


indeed


----------

